# [SOLVED] Keyboard does not work at boot on an AMD APU system

## theMerge

So here's a fun one for you.  When I boot about 1/2 to 1/3 of the time my keyboard does not work.  Here are the conditions:

Grub allows the keyboard to work

Once load starts, I can at times hit keys and see the characters echo back, other times they do not.

If the characters do not echo back, then my keyboard, mouse, and even power buttons do not work in either X or command line.

Interestingly enough, this isn't a "Gentoo" problem, as every distro I've tried does the same thing.  Obviously doing a hard shutdown (press and hold the power button) 2-3 times until I get the keyboard working isn't a solution.  So here's what I need.

What can I do to ensure my keyboard is detected consistently.

If that can't be done, what I can do to provide good debug information about the problem.

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

theMerge,

USB or PS/2 Keyboard ?

Post your lspci output and your kernel .config file.

The .config file will need to go to a pastebin as its too big to fit in a post.

Oh - your dmesg may be useful too - again that needs to be on a pastebin.

----------

## gorkypl

 *theMerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, this isn't a "Gentoo" problem, as every distro I've tried does the same thing.  Obviously doing a hard shutdown (press and hold the power button) 2-3 times until I get the keyboard working isn't a solution

 

Looks like a BIOS/hardware problem TBH. 

Output of dmesg (or relevant part of /var/log/messages) from the case when keyboard is not detected would be a good starting point.

----------

## theMerge

Here they are

http://onecausechurch.com/gentoologs/lspci.log

http://onecausechurch.com/gentoologs/lsusb.log

http://onecausechurch.com/gentoologs/dmesg.log

http://onecausechurch.com/gentoologs/kconfig.log

----------

## theMerge

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USB or PS/2 Keyboard ?

 

Laptop on a Toshiba L775D

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Try adding this to your grub.conf:

i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset

Example:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset
```

You can hit the "e" key at grub boot and add it manually to test it.

----------

## theMerge

Ion Silverbolt, I could kiss you.  I no longer need to boot into windows all the time.  I've done several consecutive boots and it appears things are good.  I'll marked solved.

----------

